# Nicest red to date?



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

What's a nice red to date? Would enzo red be nicest?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I love the darkish red Audi do. Don't know the name. It's sorta not a dark red but not bright either.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Or candy apple red.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Deep candy red :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I was always a fan of nightfire red on the good old rovers


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

BMW Imola red is nice.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Red only works on sporty car for me.

Red is an aggressive colour and looks out of place on normal cars.


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Porsche 'Guards Red' would be the obvious choice. Classic!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Vauxhall pomegranate red is an amazing colour


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

President Swirl said:


> BMW Imola red is nice.


i agree


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

I saw the thread title and instantly thought imola red!..lovely colour, that enzo red is beautiful too.


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

I saw this and thought that I would rather not date a red head again my ex was a red head


----------



## ScuffsNScrapes (Apr 23, 2009)

peugeot 306 diablo red


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Escort cossy radiant red


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

imola red definately


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

My vote would be with 8c red


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Audi Misano Red's my favourite,beautiful colour.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Audi Misano red is lovely! Looking forward to doing some work on a Misano Red New Shape RS4


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Misano Red is very special. Looks solid until you catch the right light. 

It has a similar problem to my own Capsicum Red, can go Orangey in the street light etc and also hard to photograph right. 

Radiant Red another great shout. Old school and Pink of course on poor paint but epic on the right car.


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

gally said:


> Misano Red is very special. Looks solid until you catch the right light.
> 
> It has a similar problem to my own Capsicum Red, can go Orangey in the street light etc and also hard to photograph right.
> 
> Radiant Red another great shout. Old school and Pink of course on poor paint but epic on the right car.


Agree misano red is lovely !!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

kelly


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

^^ yeah, not bad I suppose :lol:


----------



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

*Dragon Red*

Dragon red, what you think?


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Tvr


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

That Tvr is a nice red!


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm another biased fan of misano red, but I saw renaults new flame red in the sun today and was quite impressed.


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

saw a gorgeous colour on a range rover vogue today black with red flake looked amazing


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Another lovely red is Lamborghini "Rosso Mars".


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Kempe. How many litres of clear is on that? And is it pearl over metallic or like a clear and grand clear or some thing?


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Farrow & Ball book room red for me :tumbleweed:


----------



## CDZ150 (May 5, 2011)

Australian cabernet sauvignon??? 

Seriously ,Velocity Red from Fiat as on the Abarth's


----------

